

Can you entrepreneur? What it takes. (Fizzle Show #7) - calebwojcik
http://thinktraffic.net/can-you-entrepreneur-what-it-takes-fzs007

======
jack-r-abbit
No, you can't... because _entrepreneur_ is something you _are_... not
something you _do_. It is a noun, not a verb. Please don't try to make this a
verb. Please.

